# Your favourite genre of music?



## Tarvos (Dec 16, 2010)

And I hope this doesn't become the metal thread again. You get multiple votes anyway. Would be interesting to see the demographics here.

Oh and progressive rock and such goes under rock. Pop music isn't really a genre, is it? Pop music falls into rock-based and hip-hop or r&b based or electronica based anyway.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 17, 2010)

VIDEO GAME MUSIC.

:3


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 17, 2010)

Most of the music I listen to has been classified as Punk/Alternative rock.


----------



## Espeon (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't really have a "favourite genre" of music as such, because I tend to listen to a little bit of this and a little bit of that, dipping my toes into a lot of music genres! I ticked most boxes except electronica, indie, rap, punk and "fig". There's some songs in those genres I like. Also, I can live with some R'n'B but not with the majority of rap and so I left it blank.

Additionally, I like carribbean style music and Bollywood crap.

...Don't look at me like that. :(


----------



## Silver (Dec 17, 2010)

I like a few different genres...rap/hiphop, punk, rock, _ classical..._ Maybe one of the few people who must like classical and all those others.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 17, 2010)

I voted "folk/indie/hipster" and "rap/hip-hop". I pretty much listen to p4kcore and rap, with a bit of metal sometimes too. 

I don't really have any genres, or at least major genres, that I dislike. For all the choices you named, I can give you multiple albums that I love. Well, except for classical, but I'm not really opposed to it, I guess. 

But I guess rap is the only genre I really like straight up, if you know what I mean. For most genres, I only listen to specific bands I find unique or interesting (I like Agalloch, for example, but not Metallica). But almost every rap album I download I end up loving, from Lil Wayne to 2pac to a Tribe Called Quest and etc.

Most of my favorite artists aren't rap, however. I don't know what that says about me.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 17, 2010)

most of the music I listen to is either indie, electronica, punk or metal (preferably power metal). but I wouldn't really call myself a 'fan' of any of those genres. music isn't really my thing, and bitchfights over genres are silly. the metal fandom especially takes this to ridiculous extremes, which is why I tend to avoid metalheads :P


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 17, 2010)

Metal, rock, and VGM.

Also, count hair metal/pop metal/glam metal/whatever you wanna count it under rock, not metal, except in the case of a few bands such as Extreme, Ratt, and Stryper.

(Yes, I like that stuff. Sue me.)


----------



## Flora (Dec 17, 2010)

I like...pretty much everything (I'm a little iffy on heavy metal and stuff, but whatever), but I just ticked off rock cause that's my absolute favorite.

Though video game music is great :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't have a genre, I just go 'oh this guy/gal is cool what else have they written'. :'\

BORING


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 17, 2010)

Celtic, jazz, 80's and 90's pop, anime and VGM


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 17, 2010)

Electronica.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 17, 2010)

Foamy said:


> I don't have a genre, I just go 'oh this guy/gal is cool what else have they written'. :'\


this. Also video game music.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 17, 2010)

VGM is pretty electronic-based, no?


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 17, 2010)

rock is such a diverse branch of music that I'm pretty sure nearly everyone will vote for it (it already has 52% of the vote).


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 17, 2010)

Rock and Metal \m/

This poll is missing a lot though... Reggae? Country? Pop?


----------



## Stormecho (Dec 17, 2010)

Video game, rock, symphonic metal, random stuff I listen to thanks to AMVs and then download...

Yeah, I'm not that spread out about music. Oh, I tend to listen to lots of anime openings too. >> J-pop and J-Rock. x3


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 17, 2010)

Zangviper said:


> Rock and Metal \m/
> 
> This poll is missing a lot though... Reggae? Country? Pop?


I considered Reggae, but I can try and add poll options.

Also ultraviolet it is, but I tried to separate punk and indie out of it, as well as metal. You're left with classic rock, alt rock, prog rock which narrows it down quite a bit.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 17, 2010)

Mostly Alt. Rock and a little Indie from my sister's influence. I don't know what Vocaloid falls under, though. Maybe Indie due to the fact it's all user created.


----------



## .... (Dec 17, 2010)

Superbird said:


> VIDEO GAME MUSIC.
> 
> :3


----------



## Chopsuey (Dec 17, 2010)

I voted for metal, but I listen to alternative rock and some punk, too.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 17, 2010)

Probably ska punk, but I like rock a lot.


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 18, 2010)

just to be different, didn't vote for rock, instead voted for indie, post-hardcore, metal and classical, especially since I'm starting to move away from prog rock and more towards hipster stuff

I intend to explore indie and post-rock more in-depthly over the winter break since I really got into certain bands from those genres recently

and also want to get into more good black metal bands (Nachtmystium, Xasthur, Celestia, Mortifera, Darkspace, Leviathan and Lurker Of Chalice are of interest)

also really into hardcore/metalcore/post-hardcore/etc. stuff like Converge, HORSE the Band, The Fall Of Troy, At The Drive-In, Against Me!, etc.; Cursive also have 90s emo and punk influences, and I even like the odd cybergrind band Genghis Tron

and classical is always good imo, as is ambient, post-rock, shoegaze, new age, darkwave, etc. stuff for background music while studying, or to listen to in general

I like jazz occassionally and will eventually check out more stuff, and the underground rap stuff I like includes Jedi Mind Tricks and stuff I've heard from Immortal Technique so far, but didn't vote for those two genres since they don't have as much of an impact on me as the others do

and neither does most "electronica", although I do like some stuff from Aphex Twin, VNV Nation, Infected Mushroom, Boards Of Canada, Venetian Snares and Kraftwerk

perhaps prog metal is overall still my most favourite genre


----------



## Missile (Dec 18, 2010)

Pop, rock, dance, and R&B. <3

As if it wasn't already obvious enough.


----------



## Giraffes (Dec 19, 2010)

A combination of folk, indie, and blues music.

:D


----------



## ZimD (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't know. I voted Other, because I really don't pay attention to what genre I'm listening to - if I hear it, and I like it, I throw it on my computer. If it sounds good to me, then I enjoy it - I don't actively seek out music of a specific genre. I guess I listen to mostly rock/alternative rock, but it's not as if that's all I listen to, by any means, or I avoid other genres. It depends on my mood, more than anything.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 19, 2010)

Shoegazing is the single greatest genre ever and anybody who tells you otherwise is a failure.


----------



## Glaciachan (Dec 19, 2010)

No love for R&B or reggae in this poll? I am dissappoint.

Anyway, In addition to those genres, I also like classic rock and jazz. But really, I enjoy many different kinds of music. :P


----------



## Minish (Dec 24, 2010)

Metal and folk/indie, I guess. But I adore electronica, too.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 28, 2010)

My taste in music is rather diverse. Just to take a sampling from my mp3 player, you have  Biffy Clyro (alternative rock), Cee-Lo Green (hip hop? soul/electronica? idk), the Ink Spots (Dixieland, iirc), Pendulum (tangently drum 'n' bass/rock), Rammstein (electronica/metal), Rilo Kiley (indie/hipster?). I don't even known what half the genres are. Genres should really only be a loose guideline. I had to study a piece for music that started with military drumming and a trad Irish slow air, then erupted into a Romantic classical piece; I wouldn't know what genre to call it altogether.

Genres are useful in certain situations but I don't think anyone has a "favourite" genre, really. For the record, I hit them all (except for the "I don't care" one, obviously) because I can pick a band or artist I really like out of each; Tchaikovsky, Billie Holiday, Cee-Lo Green (I think, it's hard to say), Mumford & Sons (for folk), Innerpartysystem, Biffy Clyro, Cancer Bats and Wolverine. Lady GaGa is straddling all the genres and likely fucking them with her big donkey dick.


----------



## Michi (Dec 28, 2010)

Aside from the fact that Lady Gaga is the musical messiah, I listen mostly to pop and rock.
Lately I've been trying out a lot of music from non-US artists and I really like it. Even if I can't tell what the hell Utada Hikaru is saying, I can appreciate her singing and the music.


----------



## Zhu Que (Dec 28, 2010)

Zodiac said:


> Aside from the fact that *Lady Gaga* is the musical messiah, I listen mostly to pop and rock.


*<3*

I dearly love +classical, instrumental and folk. And anything with violins.


----------



## nastypass (Dec 28, 2010)

Wait, why is punk put under the same ticky box as "emo"?  There's kinda a whole world of difference between The Clash, Sex Pistols, etc. and, say, Green Day or some such.  Putting my vote in for it despite that though, also Rock, Hip-Hop (Gorrilaz <3), and Electronica (Daft Punk <3).


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 28, 2010)

Because emo derived from earlier hardcore bands, as well as earlier punk bands. Hence it's under punk.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 28, 2010)

Emo originally was a subgenre of punk (emotive hardcore) before it evolved into the scene shit it is today.

(also, green day isn't a punk band)


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 30, 2010)

My top would be the hard prog like Rush or Coheed and Cambria, but I say all rock and VGM are the best. I listen to everything though other than death metal and rap.


----------



## Auraflash (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, it's obvious, I enjoy K-pop. But I'm limited on my Korean, so I can't understand a third of the lyrics xD But music is music, and it shouldn't matter what language it's in as long as you like it, right?


----------



## Abufi (Dec 31, 2010)

i like metal a lot, but i'm silly and biased and particularly prefer stuff from the 80s and 90s.  i won't deny that there has been plenty of good music to come out of the 2000s so far but as a whole i generally tend to prefer stuff from around the time window of 1975-ish to 1997-ish.  subgenres include heavy, thrash, speed, and a little bit of progressive.  80s (and late 70s) hard rock is also great.  i also actually don't mind 80s hair metal, it's fun, but i don't own any records of the stuff or anything.

beyond rock and metal i also quite like old-school rap, like beastie boys and run-DMC and wu-tang, that kind of stuff.  don't care for the kind of hip-hop that's on the top 40 charts these days.

i'm still working on getting more into these genres and don't own that much material from them yet, but i am liking jazz, funk, and jazz fusion kind of stuff as well.

ditto with the above in that i don't know them THAT well yet and actually kind of only like some select artists out of it here and there, but some crazy experimental rock kind of stuff is cool as well, i particularly tend to like ones with a silly, kind of comedic edge to them.  think buckethead, frank zappa, and primus and other stuff having to do with les claypool.  i'm kind of squeamish about this stuff though and it can't be TOO avant-garde to the point where it borders on the genre of noise.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 31, 2010)

Any jazz you can recommend? Thinking of looking into some myself, particularly the fusion stuff that inspired Cynic, Rush, DT etc


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jan 6, 2011)

Video Game music, of course!

And jazz, I just love relaxing to nice, lounge jazz, and fast-paced is cool too. And while I'm at it, Blues is another great genre.


----------



## benwayshouse (Jan 8, 2011)

i like everything. if i don't anything of a genre, i probably want it. if nothing else, i have more than a passing interest in hearing it.

i like punk rock, new wave, post-punk, dream pop, glam rock (new york dolls, sparks, etc... not glam metal), ambient, and experimental music best, i guess. i also love a good pop song. robyn does those best these days, i think.


----------



## Lili (Jan 8, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> Any jazz you can recommend? Thinking of looking into some myself, particularly the fusion stuff that inspired Cynic, Rush, DT etc


Well, for starters, have you heard of the Vince Guaraldi trio?  They're reakky good, and so is Peggy Lee.

Right now, I would have to say pop and techno are my favorite, though I like things such as Lykkie Lee and jazz scattered about.  I really listen to anything and everything.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 8, 2011)

"I don't give a fig about music" is a bit strong, but I don't really care about music in the same way lost of other people do. I don't mind much what I listen to, and I have my likes and dislikes, but it doesn't 'define' me or anything. I just like having something on in the background. 

I like stuff I can sing and/or dance stupidly along to, though.


----------

